# Some questions about ThrottleStop



## sp1cyf0x (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello, I just found out this amazing software but there is a few... actually many questions about it. I have read the included guides, watch some videos and search for more information but still unable to find the answers.
Firstly, the main menu, so Speed Shift is better than SpeedStep, should I have both enabled of just Speed Shift? I have seen people telling to untick or tick both of them.






Next is TPL, from my research Long power is the W the CPU at in a long time and it is forced when Clamp is ticked. Short power is the same in a short time and it is suggested because Clamp is not ticked. I honestly don't know how to modify these settings for a optimized system.
Speed Shift is ticked (people said to tick it if your system have Speed Shift) but what are the values next to to them? I see Min 8 Max 50 but I can set it above 50 (64)?
I don't understand the rest of it (Turbo Power Limits, Sync MMIO, Turbo Limit, TDP Level, Power Balance, PP0 Power Limit, PP0 Turbo Time Limit).





C States, I absolutely don't know what this is. The guides I read/watched just skip them. I see that there is a C States - AC, should I tick it if I always use AC power?





The FIVR, this is the most well explained place in all guides so I will just send mine here. I don't understand very well the Cache Ratio and the Miscellaneous part though.





There is a small part in Options that I don't understand as well. What is DC Exit Time ,AC Timer Res and Power Saver C%?



Please answer these questions or link me to the answer (if it has already been answered). Thank you.
And thanks the developer because my CPU have reached 100ºC before installing this software.


----------



## the_koal (Dec 29, 2021)

I can only actually help you with the first question. Take a look at this post and it might helps you understand about the Speed Shift thing: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-ts-bench-errors.278482/

Just take a read to this thread and you will see an explanation about the Speed Shift by unclewebb.

Also, I have the same CPU and after take a look at your core temps range, I think there's something wrong with mine. My core have higher range of different temps between them. I already saw 10ºC + in difference between cores.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 29, 2021)

the_koal said:


> Also, I have the same CPU and after take a look at your core temps range, I think there's something wrong with mine. My core have higher range of different temps between them. I already saw 10ºC + in difference between cores.


That usually indicates a poor application of thermal paste from the factory.


----------



## the_koal (Dec 29, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> That usually indicates a poor application of thermal paste from the factory.


The problem is that I have done a repaste. So maybe its my fault that did not apply very well (despite I did the in same way I do all the time in my previous laptop). Or I have problem with my heat sink, which I really hope that's not the case because this a just new laptop with few weeks that I bought it.

I will buy stock thermal paste, which is the Honeywell TPM7950, and repaste again. People say that one is the best for my laptop model.


----------



## sp1cyf0x (Dec 29, 2021)

the_koal said:


> I can only actually help you with the first question. Take a look at this post and it might helps you understand about the Speed Shift thing: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-ts-bench-errors.278482/
> 
> Just take a read to this thread and you will see an explanation about the Speed Shift by unclewebb.
> 
> ...


So I read the thread you linked and now I have a wider understanding of Speed Shift.
Yet it doesn't answer my questions of if I should enable SpeedStep together with Speed Shift or not and what is the Speed Shift values in TPL settings.

About your core temperature differences, make sure you have some extra thermal paste and the heat sink installed correctly so it can spread evenly. You can also config your software to use all cores/threads, most of them should do that by default nowadays though.


----------

